# Columbian Gold Diamond Rhom



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i just got a columbian gold diamond rhom.. i put him in the tank with some feeders and right now hes just chillin in one spot not moving.. his body is leaned over a little bit.. the tank he is in right now is bare bottom.. 
*1.)* do u think he is leaned over because of stress? 
*2.)* because he might be looking at the reflection on the bottom? 
him and the feeders r on the opposite sides of the tank.. 
*3.)* how long does it take them to get used to the tank and start swimming around?

ill get pictures up as soon as hes not so stressed out.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

give him somtime


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

Just stress give him some time and he will snap outta it


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Its gonna take at least 24 hours,maybe up to a week.I would take the feeders out and let him just get used to his new home,but he will be bad ass soon.Be patient.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Did you get it from Pedro? I'm getting one this Wed. Post some pics!


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

He should be fine in a few days


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Did you get it from Pedro? I'm getting one this Wed. Post some pics!


 got him from a connection that i have.. he is a private importer that gets stuff for his personal collection. ill sell it to u for $200.. 6-7inch








ill take pics once his eyes brighten back up from all the stress..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pretty normal behavior when adapting to a new tank...be patient :nod: !


----------



## ooboneripperoo (Jul 22, 2004)

My newly purchased black rhom is doing the same thing. It's kind of their defense mechanism. It's not uncommon for piranha to play dead all together when introduced to a new tank by laying completely on their side on the tank floor. I've had my RB piranha do that before, and it scared the [email protected]#! out of me to say the least









Dim lights and patience works the best


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

just give him some time, sounds norm


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Keep the lights off, at least dim.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

"Just give him time", maybe... but some never snap out of their shyness.


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

1 week should do.........


----------

